# Bamboo/Wood Shrimp Behavior



## windchill

I added 3 of these end of october. They are shedding every three weeks or so.

Formerly, I hardly saw them, only later in the evening after I had shut down most of the lighting and the tv. Sometimes to check on them, I would grab a flashlight and look for them in the dark tank. I would count three and know everyone was alive still.

The last few weeks the behavior has changed and they are out more in the daytime feeding. This behavior change occured after I had changed the top filter in my XP. Oh and I removed the gourmi due to it being ill. 

Did I remove their food source by changing filters or was the gourmi bugging them that much?

If it is possibly the food source, any suggestions? I have tried multiple foods to compensate and I am still seeing them alot during the day. 

Foods tried include ground up fish flakes, chopped spinich, phytoPlan (which they dont seem to like) or, are my shrimp just becoming more relaxed with their home?


----------



## Ltrepeter2000

The gourami probably was picking at them that much. I dont mix shrimp and gouramis because my gouramis usually make snacks of them. The wood shrimp are larger but still sensitive to aggression. Wood shrimp usually stir up the bottom and are a filter feeder I do believe so they eat smaller organisms so you may want to add some java moss or another of the moss's as they provide a good location for food to develop for wood shrimp. 
So to sum it up, the gourami was probably part of the problem, the filter was probably making it easy for them to eat so they probably placed themselves near the filter return.


----------



## Puffer Pita

Bamboo/wood shrimp are indeed filter feeders and should not be forced to rely on picking up their food off the ground. They "fan" the water for microscopic algae and detritus. Changing their filter probably interferred with their food source.


----------



## windchill

Thanks for the input!

Sounds like it was the combination of events.

It is a planted tank with java moss that is out growing everything else.

I will keep on with the crushed flakes and chopped spinach until I dont see them bottom feeding/ day feeding so much.


----------



## dmarcus

the filter was the main source of their food as they fan feed, but my wood shrimp only came out after the first 2-3 weeks as well i think he was getting used to the tank and his tank mates. I also have 7 amano shrimp and 2 dwarf neon flame gouramis and they never bother anyone. One thing to keep in mind is that the bamboo shrimps like running water so if there is a stalked plant or a place for them to filter feed neer running water i.e. were the filter runs into the tank than they will stake out there and spend most of their time feeding.


----------



## windchill

It seems that maybe my filter has begun kicking out the microfoods again now. Today only one shrimp was out feeding alot, and he/she was fan feeding the whole time.

Any suggestions about this filter dilema? Its an XP3 on a 55 gallon and it recomends the top filter be changed every month. I changed it at the 2 month mark, and thats when I began seeing the shrimps feeding all the time off the bottom. 

Should I just rinse it when I think it needs it in the future? The care booklet says to change it out, that rinsing wont remove enough debris. 

Should I just wing it and learn from the process?


----------



## Puffer Pita

I never change mine unless they are falling apart. Just rinse well and reuse.


----------



## SueM

Woods always hide when they molt, their shell is extremely soft and they take no (or very little) chances
The reason they are attracted to your filter is because the micro foods are more easily found in the current. I added an anubias plant that floats and of course ends up at the intake my shrimp sit on it and fan all day long. They also need to be fed, not depending on whats in the tank. You can grind up any foods. you can also go to the saltwater section & get some Phytoplankton & Zoo-plankton (liquid & powder). I use a turkey baster to get the foods close to their area. 
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/shrimp/woodshrimp-.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/shrimp/woodshrimp1-.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/shrimp/FoodFight.jpg


----------



## windchill

Boxermom said:


> I never change mine unless they are falling apart. Just rinse well and reuse.


Excellent. Then that is what I am gonna do from now on. Thanks.


----------



## windchill

SueM said:


> Woods always hide when they molt, their shell is extremely soft and they take no (or very little) chances
> The reason they are attracted to your filter is because the micro foods are more easily found in the current. I added an anubias plant that floats and of course ends up at the intake my shrimp sit on it and fan all day long. They also need to be fed, not depending on whats in the tank. You can grind up any foods. you can also go to the saltwater section & get some Phytoplankton & Zoo-plankton (liquid & powder). I use a turkey baster to get the foods close to their area.
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/shrimp/FoodFight.jpg


I had one molt while I was doing the water change a couple weeks ago. Poor guy must have been tramatized, with all that action going on during this vulnerable period.

I do have the Phytoplankton and have been using a turkey baster. I squirt it close to them a few times a day when their feeding and now that I am not seeing them as much in the day, I have been dumping a dose in right before I go to bed. I am gonna pick up the zoo-plankton next time I go to the store that carries it. It did look more appealing but was twice the price.

The pic you posted, food fight. What kind of shrimp are those, and theres a little one riding the one on the left, what kind is that?


----------



## SueM

They are Atya gabonensis, or commonly known as Giant African Fan shrimp, or Vampire Shrimp. The small one is a Cherry Shrimp. I was lucky enough you come across a white female years ago, http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/shrimp/WhiteFan.jpg but usually they are brown/black/blue. And can get to 7 inches. I have a 35 Octagon with 5 types, my favorites by far are the Giant fans. I'm currently working on getting them to spawn, which as far as I know hasn't been done in captivity yet. The fry are dimorphic and require partial brackish the first few stages.


----------

